# Mein Karpfen schaut nicht gut aus



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2005)

Hallo, 

gerade habe ich mir meine fischis mal genauer angeschaut, und mußte sehen, das mein karpfen weißen flaum hat. Dieser läst dich aber leicht von den schuppen entfernen. 

Jetzt mache ich mir so meine gedanken, ob er ernsthaft krank ist, oder ob er sich beim letzten Ausflug aus dem Ubergangsbecken verletzt hat. Er meinte vor einer woche, wärend des Fütterns aus der regentonne zu springen. 

ich hatte aber auch schon vor ein paar tagen einen todesfall, welcher auch so angefangen hat. ich möchte nicht noch einen fisch verlieren. 

ich hab mal ein paar bilder angehängt. 

vielleicht kann man ja auf grund der bilder erkennen, was es ist. 

gruß holly


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2005)

Hallo Holly, 

sieht sehr nach starkem Saprolegnia Erkrankung (ansteckender Pilzbefall) aus. 
Die Risse an der Brustflosse sind relativ frisch und eventuell von einem "Keschergefecht".    Auch diese Risse werden bald vom Pilz  befallen sein. 
Auf dem Körper löst er sich anscheinend etwas ab, aber das Problem ist das Maul und der Schwanz. 
Ich kann dir jetzt nur schreiben, was *ich* mit dem Fisch machen würde: 
Für drei Tage in ein Salzbad setzen. 
Salzbad: 
Pro 100l Wasser 200g jodfreies Salz und mächtig belüften. 
Anschließend kann sehr wirksam Malachitgrünoxalat den Pilz beseitigen. 

Oder du verwendest ein Antipilzmittel aus einem Aquashop. 

Achtung: Wenn der bereits verstorbene Fisch ähnlich aussah, ist davon auszugehen, dass mehrere Fische betroffen sind. 

(Ferndiagnose ohne Gewähr)   
Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2005)

Grüß Dich

den Verdacht auf Pilzbefall kann ich leider nur bestätigen!
Ich fürchte da kommst Du um einen Tierarzt nicht herum, wennst eine sichere Lösung haben willst...

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2005)

Hallo!


Wenn schon andere Tiere im Teich betroffen waren, würde ich ihm ein kurzzeitsalzbad verpassen und wieder in den Teich setzen.
Den Teich würde ich, wenn keine Goldfische und __ Störe drinnen sind, mit FMC und Ovitelmin behandeln.
Meiner Meinung nach kann man sich hier einen Abstrich sparen.
Wenn Goldfische und Störe drinnen sind, darfst Du kein Formalin (Störe) verwenden. Die Goldfische mögen Ovitelmin nicht. Ausweichprodukt wäre vielleicht cyprinocur w.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2005)

halloooo ????

bitte wofür ovitelmin ?????   

ich kann dir nur raten dich an einen artzt zu wenden. 
saprolrgnia ist meist nur eine begleiterscheinigung. warscheinlich stimmen deine gesamten werte im wasser nicht so recht und deine fische haben schon ne menge anderer krankheiten durch diese sie nun stark geschwächt sind.

von fmc halte ich persöhnlich nicht viel. gegen methylenblau ( bestandteil von fmc ) sind die meisten __ parasiten imunn und tötlich für den filter !!!!!

gruß lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo Lars!

Ich schreibe ja, was *ich* machen würde.
Beim dem momenatnen Temperaturverlauf bin ich ein Freund solcher "Rundumschläge" und es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn da nicht auch Gyrodaktylus sein Unwesen treibt. Daher gibt es diese Behandlung bei mir im Frühjahr.
Aber das muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich würde mir  bei den 
jetzigen Gesamtumständen auch einen Abstrich sparen.
Ein Tierarzt ist sicher eine gute Wahl.

Wie kommst Du darauf, dass __ Parasiten gegen Methylenblau resistent sind? Für mich ist im FMC das Formalin und das MGO für/gegen die Parasiten. Methylenblau dient da meiner Meinung nach eher dazu, den Bakkies ein wenig das Licht abzudrehen. Ist recht mild, aber wegen der stärkeren antibakteriellen Wirkung, etwas Biofilter schädigend als MGO.
FMC ist aber bei Costia besser.   

Wie gesagt. Jeder muß selbst entscheiden, ob er einen Tierarzt beauftragt oder nicht.
Der Rat kann dabei nur lauten, einen TA aufzusuchen.
Interessant ist es aber allemal, mal zu horchen, wie andere mit solchen Probs umgehen

Bezüglich der schlechten Wasserwerte und anderer Krankheiten würde ich mich nicht festlegen wollen. Die Wasserwerte können schon ok sein und es müssen glaube ich auch nicht zwingend andere Krankheiten vorliegen.
Für mich sieht das eher nach einem typischen Erscheinungsbild/Verlauf für einen durch den Winter geschwächten Koi, der auch jetzt keine Temperatur bekommt und seine Immunabwehr nicht in die Gänge kriegt.
Würde mich interessieren, wie er für den Winter konditioniert wurde und wie lange er ohne Futter war und welches Futter über den Winter gefüttert wurde.
Daher kommt zu den medikamentösen Geschichten auch eine sehr gute Fütterung mit dem richtigen Futter, sowuie die gabe von Vitaminen in Betracht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo, 

Ich hab ihn gestern nochmal rausgeholt, und genau angeschaut, es ist nicht mehr geworden. 

Der vorteil ist, das meine fische derzeit alle in meinem zukünftigen filter schwimmen, bestehend aus zwei 500l und einer 1000l tonne, somit ist das herausnehmen garkein problem. 

Wasserwerte sind im großen und ganzen im grünen bereich. 

Mit dem Salzbad bin ich noch nicht weiter gekommen, weil jetzt über Pfingsten ist es schwierig jodfreies salz zu bekommen, alle haben nur mir jod. jetzt kaufe ich morgen was, und dann mache ich mit ihm ein kurzzeitbad, ich dachte 1kg auf 50l wasser, die konzentration müßte eigentlich genügen. 

Was die winterernährung betrifft, kann ich garnichts dazu sagen, ich habe ihn von einer fischzucht geschenkt bekommen. Er ist gerade mal 10 Tage bei mir. 

gruß holly


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2005)

Hailo!



> Was die winterernährung betrifft, kann ich garnichts dazu sagen, ich habe ihn von einer fischzucht geschenkt bekommen. Er ist gerade mal 10 Tage bei mir.


Sag doch mal bitte was zur Quarantäne und ob der Fisch beim Verkäufer behandelt wurde.
War der verstorbene Fisch auch von dem Händler?


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juli 2005)

hi,

also das salzbad hat geholfen, inzwischen sind die fische wieder im teich, und der karpfen hat keine weißen stellen mehr, gestern waren noch zwei kleine punkte an den vorderflossen zu sehen, welche damals außeinander standen, die sind jetzt auch wieder schön zusammen. auch das maul, alles wieder schwarz. 
und munter ist er auch wieder, er hat grade wieder ein bißchen Brockoli genascht.

gruß holly


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juli 2005)

und die anderen Fischis ? STör und Co ? Schätze, die sind mehr robust ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juli 2005)

diese art von verpilzung bekommt jeder fisch der aus dem teich raussprang oder aus dem netzt hüpft ............ beim zappeln auf dem trockenen boden bekommt die schleimhaut verletzungen und der pilz ist die folge.

zumindest bei meinen zwei fällen die ich in 5jahren hatte, haben salzbäder alles repariert.


----------

